# New TT - Sway issue's



## HZMTLT (Jul 8, 2007)

I just bought a New 28' 11" Smokey SunRay. Long story short, the RV dealership in TN set the hitch up wrong and I almost went off the side of I 40. After two different times I finally got them to have Camping World install a Reese Dual Cam system. It seems better however, I can't go more then 55 maybe 60 if alone on road before I get that sick feeling in my gut again. It took me 11 1/2 hrs to go from just S. of Atlanta to Orlando. I had such white knuckles and my arms were so tight from the drive. Sway wasn't bad but I feel like it isn't as smooth of a ride as it should be. Any idea's?

Truck - Dodge 2002 1500 quad-cab with 20" tires. 5.9 V8, per book max trail = 7300

Trailor - SunRay Smokey GVWR 7700
             UVW           = 4990
             Fresh H2O   =   365
              LP             =    256

                              total 5611


----------



## hertig (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

PullRite claims to make a Travel Trailer tow as well as a fifth wheel...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Pull Rite is very expensive.  That truck should be able to tow the trailer just fine with the Reese system.  

Smokey is now out of business so you won't be able to get any information out of  them, but do you know what your tounge weight is?  10-15% of the total trailer weight is where it should be.  NO trailer will tow correctly if there is not enough tounge weight.   

If you are hauling something in the rear of the trailer, that might be doing it.  We once towed a fifth wheel home with the rear holding tank full of test water.  (The factory had not dumped it.)  We had no swaying problems, but wondered why the trailer was so light on the hitch.


----------



## BarneyS (Jul 8, 2007)

RE: New TT - Sway issue's

I would check your tongue weight as Grandview suggested. You can weigh your tongue using a bathroom scale.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v190/barneys/RVnet pictures/?action=view&current=TongueWeight.jpg

You can also purchase a tongue weight scale for around $100.  This is what I use.
http://www.sherlinedirect.com/merchant.cfm?pid=169&step=4


In addition, you should take a look at your tire pressure.  They should be aired up to the max on the side wall when you are towing - both the truck and trailer.  If you have P rated tires, you might want to investigate LT tires.  They have a stiffer sidewall which will help with the swaying.

You should also look at your hitch setup.  Most RV techs know how to install a hitch but they do not know squat about adjusting one properly.  Take a look at the following link for information on how to check or set up your hitch.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/17730894.cfm

If your tongue weight is ok, your hitch set up correctly, your tires aired up properly, and you are towing within your trucks weight ratings, then you should have no problems towing your trailer with the Dual Cam setup.  I would check all these things and correct any that are wrong.  Gpod luck.

Barney


----------



## HZMTLT (Jul 14, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Thank you for your posts. I am taking my TT and my truck to a RV sales and repair shop on Friday. I told them that I want the Equalizer instead of the Reese HP dual cam. They said they wanted to check everything out first before I have to spend that money (I liked that, someone looking out for me for a change...I hope). I am going to have them weight everything and check it from top to bottom. My slight uncomfortableness may be in my head from almost losing it on I-40 in Knoxville a mile from where I bought it (improperly installed robin WD).

My question to everyone it if you had to choose between Reese HP dual cam and the equalizer, what is your option. I have searched site's everywhere and I have just as many say equalizer as I have dual cam. Please response and give me a reason why you think the way you do.

Thanks 

Bob

SunRay Smokey 28'
Dodge 1500 quadcab 5.9 v8 20"tires


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 14, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Personally, I would stick with the Reese.  There is no reason it won't do the job.


----------



## HZMTLT (Jul 15, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

I forgot to mention that I am riding with the fresh water tank full. It sit's over both axles. Should I empty it when traveling? I thought it might cause more sway if it was empty.

Thought? :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 15, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

If it is sitting over the axles, it should not make a difference, but if you are swaying with it full, empty it.  
The lighther you are, the better.


----------



## hertig (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Plus, why pay to haul water you don't need?


----------



## John's G38 (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

If you already have a Reese, I would try to make it work before I switched to another hitch. Having said that, I've been using an Equalizer with my 22' TT for about 7 years and am very happy with it. We just upgraded to a 29' Springdale slide-out. I spent all day Sunday readjusting the hitch for the new trailer (not that it took that long, but wanted to be sure all was correct) and am looking forward to our first road trip with the new "home".


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Hey John's G38, welcome to the forum.  Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## John's G38 (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

Thanks DL    . I see you're a Marine (May be retired, but NEVER "former" or "ex-"). Retired Air Force here. Thanks for our service!


----------



## HZMTLT (Aug 8, 2007)

RE: New TT - Sway issue's

I got the equalizer and it worked great. Also, the bounce I was feeling we think is coming from the shocks. Any advice on that?


----------



## mike9121 (Aug 8, 2007)

RE: New TT - Sway issue's

Is it a bounce or does it kind of float. Rear overload springs or air bags will help with the floating.


----------



## mike9121 (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: New TT - Sway issue's

I was looking for a past receipt of the overload boots I purchased for my truck and finally found it. Timbren Overload Springs http://stengelbros.com/TimbrenRideControlKits.htm

IMPO these things are great. Easy to install (Took me about 45 minutes most of which was spent looking for my socket set
 :blush:  ) When the truck is empty, you can't even tell they are there. When loaded??? Made all the difference. Best of all, no air pressure to constantly adjust.


----------

